

Using Quora to get customers for your B2B startup - hajrice
http://www.helpjuice.com/blog/2012/01/using-quora-to-get-customers-for-your-b2b-startup/

======
hariscusto
I wrote a comment there, but for the sake of discussion I'll copy it here:

I had similar experience with Quora. I answered on two or three questions on
quora about POS Software for restaurants, and on one of them, in the comments
wrote about POS Sommelier, our soon to be lunched POS Software. I also left
link to www.possommelier.com (with launchrock.com signup page) The thing is,
we didn't have complete product and was just starting with it, and from there
in couple of days we get 50+ signups. It's amazing how niches like ours can
get specific users (in our case restaurant owners) from Quora.

Who would thought that there are restaurant owners on Quora looking for the
POS Software?

------
vanni
Same experience here: 5% of total sign-ups to asaclock
(<http://www.asaclock.com>), an elite anti-procrastination web community for
startup single founders and people working on side projects, come from Quora
with a 20% conversion rate.

